# Builder in Mallorca



## Sam and Hels (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

We finally completed on a building plot in Algaida, mallorca last week so now for the easy part - building the finca!

The permit has been validated (I've two years to build it) and will be spending the next few weeks working with the Architect on a few tweeks but the tender should be ready in a month or so to start getting prices for the build.

Any experiences, recommendations or warnings?

I'd prefer local if possible and not worried about the language barrier for Spanish companies. Quality is king so if there is any advice out there is would be more than welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------

